# Christmas



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

For those who celebrate Christmas, how will you be spending your day?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

With the family: inlaws, outlaws and blood kin...the whole nine yards! It's my "winter vacation", which I will be spending near Buffalo while working on my tan!

Merry Christmas, everybody!

(If I have offended anyone by using the "C" word, too bad...just get over it and get a life!  Christ is King!)


----------



## spd722 (Aug 6, 2004)

Working 3p to 7a :wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hubby is working 3 - 3 so I'll be with my family.


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Christmas Eve - Start my Christmas shopping (whoops) in the morning till mid afternoon I'm guessing, then my cousins are coming down from Boxford I think, we'll eat food, and do the whole gift giving thing, say good bye to one of my cousins who's going over to Ireland for a few months for school, then have them leave and stuff.

Christmas Day - My uncle and grandparents are most likely coming over, we'll do the gift giving thing, eat food, play with the new stuff, watch a movie or 2, then see where the day takes me.


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

Work until 7am....Then the lovely family is coming to town.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Working mids tonight and off at 8am to finsh some Christmas Eve shopping and wrapping (before 2pm). Kick off the start of the evening with a visit to some friends, then onto my aunts/cousins gathering. Finish the night at the Grandparents in the company if parents/sisters/family for the annual feast (many italian traditions).

Christmas...Mass at either Midnight or 7am, then to parents to exchange gifts, who knows after that. Don't have to be back to work until Sunday night. For the first time in 5 years I am not working Christmas Eve or Christmas Day or a double shift...which I will be enjoying!

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe holiday!

Frank


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Christmas eve:goto a family thing come home sit in my chair and read. Be visted by my old, dead friend and 3 spirits.

Christmas: Open presents,embarras myself with shrimp cocktail, eat, watch tv, grandparents will make thier rounds ( 8 children, I am one of 15 grand kids) eat, check out my presents, eat, get a call where someone is jumping off the Beverly/Salem bridge......go and wish I didnt eat so much.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

VOR";p="50063 said:


> Work till 7, home and watch the kids act like little barbarians shredding the carefully wrapped gifts that Santa has bestowed upon them, installing batteries and assembling things, eating, then taking a few hours nap before doing it over again at my inlaws and then my parents houses. Come home, dump everything on the floor, try to sleep a few more hours amid the din and revelry, then back to work.
> 
> Same as last year.


Awww you're kids sound adorable! I can't wait to have kids...but in the same respect I can because I need to become an officer first...you know how it goes.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I will be with the in-laws and my wife's very extended family in Athol.

I then plan to jet to a warm sandy place for a few days...maybe a week and be back in MA right before New Years.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Grinch hunting










Morning breakfast & presents w/family, lunch w/in-laws, sleep, work 11-7


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

Working 7-3 and then off to spend the rest of the day with the fam... God I can already taste that lasagna! :lol: Wishing you all a very safe and happy Christmas!!!


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Working 7-3 then off to see all the relatives. Hope everyone has a safe and Happy Holiday. Don't forget our troops overseas as well. Hats off to them.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Working 23-07 into Christmas, sleep for two hours, then going to my parents for Christmas dinner, then back to my place, sleep for a few hours, then I get to open presents with my girlfriend and her son, back to work at 2300.


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Being Jewish (cause I am), which obviously means none other than eating Chinese food....hahahahha. Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

The kids will wake me up to go downstairs and open presents with them, and then in the early afternoon, Idiot (my ex) will come get the kids and take them to see his family. The rest of the afternoon should be nice and quiet for me, which I'm looking forward to.

Merry Christmas everyone. :wink:


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Safe and Happy New Year from Sunny South Florida 8)


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll be spending Christmas Eve and day with the wife and my 3 terrors (Dog, cat and turtle), LOL.. no rugrats yet... Then working midnight to 8am Christmas night... But thats ok, because I have like 6 days off after the middle of this coming week :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Going over my parents' house tonight before work and tomorrow afternoon, then gonna visit friends tomorrow evening, then back to work. I hope everyone has a happy, safe and fun holiday!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I will be spending another Christmas Eve with my Desk Officer 2300-0700 8) MERRY CHRISTMAS &amp; STAY SAFE :santa:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Dunny, What breed of dog is that in the big picture? Looks a bit like my dog, and she's Shepard/Mastiff mix.


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

fscpd907";p="50170 said:


> I will be spending another Christmas Eve with my Desk Officer 2300-0700 8) MERRY CHRISTMAS & STAY SAFE :santa:


HEY don't act like you aren't coming over my house for Christmas Eve dinner...jerk


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

902

I got screwed on the Yankee Swap  Thanks for the invite I had a great time :santa:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Spent A Wonderful Christmas Eve With My Bride, My 2 Beautiful Boys and The 2 Best Parents a Kid Could Ask For... Tomorrow Off to The In-laws for Some Wine, Dine, and Happy Times...

Merry Christmas To All The Members of this Most Excellent Website.
I Hope You All Have A Happy & Safe Holiday. Koz*  :thumbup:


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

Working a double
0700 - 1500 OT at a neighboring barracks
1500 - 2330 regular shift....

2331 - 0100 a few frosty ones somewhere


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

biged86";p="50326 said:


> ...2331 - 0100 a few frosty ones somewhere


*
Have A Few For Me... *


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

RPD931";p="50184 said:


> Hey Dunny, What breed of dog is that in the big picture? Looks a bit like my dog, and she's Shepard/Mastiff mix.


I don't know, to tell the truth. I found her as a puppy playing in traffic in Poorchester on my way to work one day. She looks like she might be part german shepard, but I have had a few people tell me she looks part malanois.

I always thought that she might be half shepard, half pit bull because of the area I found her in and how her ears fold over like little pit bull ear flaps.

She's just a flopsy-mopsy cutie-wootie wittle mutt (pardon me, I'm having a moment)! :lol:


----------

